# Zara Seal



## christy48 (Jan 30, 2006)

Can anyone tell me about this bottle,it's 6ins tall,4ins diameter oval shape with pontil base,uneven(wont stand alone)
 The seal is embossed Zara Millichich,I can't make out anymore than that.
 Could it be rare?
 Any help would be much appreciated
 Thanx Chris


----------



## botil (Jan 30, 2006)

________________________________________
 Zara bottles contained Maraschino, a clear, relatively dry liqueur made from Marasca cherries. 
 Zara, named nowadays Zadar, is located in the old Yugoslavia. 
 In 1913 still existed eight maraschino manufacturers: Luxardo, Vlahov, Drioli, Salghetti, Calligarich, Millicich, Magazzin, Stampalia and Stanich. 
 For more information visit this page: 
 www.deoudeflesch.nl/zaraflessen.htm


----------



## Clive freedman (Jan 31, 2006)

This is a relatively common Liquer made from a Marachino cherry liquer. Its Italian and turn of the century. 1880 -1900

 The various bottles of which this one is the rarest include tall rectangular/square standing 10 inches and taller versions of yours. Its hard to tell your dimensions of the Zara but it looks that it might be a sample. Value 20 uk pds or approx 38US.  

 They pop up in UK dumps with some frequency.

 Hope this helps.


----------



## botil (Feb 5, 2006)

Zara bottles are usually sealed with a double-headed eagle surmounted by an emperor's crown. The eagle and the crown refer to the Hapsburger Austro-Hungarian joint monarchy on which Zara -as the capital of Dalmatia- was dependent from 1815 to 1918. The short-necked square 'case' bottle was a very common bottle throuhout the 18th century in South France and Italy. These bottles were transported in 'canevettes' or 'caves' containing two to forty-four bottles but most held six, nine or twelve bottles. They were called 'marasche' and were blown in Venice or Empoli (Italy) in a bluish aquamarine colour, and were used for Maraschino liqueur.
 The most common found are Luxardo and Drioli. Others are: Stanich, Calligarich, Vlahov, Millicich, Stampalia and Salghetti.
 In my collection I've two versions of them: a 37cm tall sealed Luxardo (c.1900) and a very interesting square sealed 'I.R.FAB.PR.G.CALLIGARICH.ZARA' (27x4x4cm) blown in a dip mold, blowpipe pontil marked, c.1820-1850 (maybe earlier).
 I've no idea about the value.


----------



## botil (Feb 5, 2006)

photo1


----------



## botil (Feb 5, 2006)

seal


----------



## botil (Feb 5, 2006)

top


----------



## botil (Feb 5, 2006)

base


----------



## IRISH (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forum christy48.
 Nice seal,  they are obviously fairly wide spread as we get them here too from a few different companies.   I've always liked Zara seal's,  an under rated bottle I think despite the more common one's.

 That is an absolute classic botil [] ,  nicest Zara I've ever seen.


----------



## botil (Feb 6, 2006)

I agree, old Zara bottles have something special: history, color. shape, crudeness. ...


----------



## christy48 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi All

 Thanx for all your help,,lovely pics botil,camera not working at the mo,will send some  pics of base and lip when I can borrow my daughters camera
  Regards to all

 Chris


----------

